# Mount Chocorua Question



## ThinkSnow (Jul 21, 2015)

Hoping to hike Mount Chocorua this weekend for the first time starting on the Piper Trail.

Any advice on taking Nickerson/Carter Ledge/Middle Sister trail vs just the Piper up & back?


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 22, 2015)

I clicked on this thread because I read the header too fast and thought you had a question about Count Chocula.  Unfortunately, I know nothing about Mount Chocorua.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jul 22, 2015)

Are you knowledgeable on Count Chocula?

:grin:


----------



## Domeskier (Jul 22, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Are you knowledgeable on Count Chocula?
> 
> :grin:



My specialty is lucky charms, but I've been known to dabble in the count!


----------



## GoneTil9 (Aug 23, 2015)

Did you end up doing it?


----------



## ThinkSnow (Aug 31, 2015)

Not yet, unfortunately.  I attempted water skiing a few weeks back and popped a tendon in my leg, so I'm nursing that back to health now.


----------

